# Asus drw 2014L1T Driver



## benson_p (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello guys i am new 2 this forum pls help me out...
Configuration: intel core 2 quad 2.4 ghz, intel dg33fb motherboard, 1 sata hdd 500 gb cgate and 1 asus drw 2014L1T (lgt Scribe)
my dvd rom doesnt read ny cd or dvd in windows xp. it shows the dvd rom but whn i insert cd or dvd it doesnt read. the only dvd it reads is windows vista dvd...
dont knw wats wrong wid it. it doesnt even read motherboard cd.
i thought it may be some driver problem i tried in vista stil doesnt work.. pls help me out or let me knw if it needs to be replaced....
Thanks in advance....


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

The Upper and Lower Filters may need to be deleted in the registry. Click on Start, Run, and type regedit in the box and click okay. The Registry opens up and once it does navigate to the following:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-
Once here delete both the Upper and Lower Filters.


----------



## benson_p (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks 4 replying. i went to the same address as provided but in BFC1-08002BE10318}] the things you listed is not present upper n lower filters.. in device manager it is showing the asus dvd.... 
Waiting 4 ya reply thank u ...


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Here's a little more information about deleting the upper and lower filters. .
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#

Also, try uninstalling the device in Device Manager and then restarting Windows and letting it reinstall it automatically.


----------

